# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  renishaw

## KhangAnhCNC

mình cần mua hộp renishaw mi12
bạn nào đi bãi thấy hay nhà có dư thì chia lại mình 1 cái



lien hệ sđt hay zalo số này dùng: 0939541739

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

có ai giúp em hong,huhuh

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

help, có ai giúp hong ?????

----------

